# Has anyone used beekeepers.com?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have never purchased from them. However, I don't like the looks of this ...


> PRICES – Jordy's Honey will invoice all orders on the basis of prices which are in effect at the time of shipment. We reserve the right to change catalog prices if we deem it necessary. Please feel free to confirm prices at any time.
> 
> https://www.beekeepers.com/about_us


That says that you can't count on the prices shown on the website to be the price when they decide to ship the product you ordered.

For that matter, this part looks like they "_borrowed_" this wording from Mann lake ...


> ALES, FREIGHT & WARRANTY INFORMATION WARRANTY – Jordy's Honey warrants its equipment to be free of defects in material and workmanship. If within 30 days of purchase you feel an item to be defective, please return the merchandise along with your sales receipt[HIGHLIGHT] and Mann Lake Ltd. will refund the purchase price [/HIGHLIGHT]along with all transportation charges. Warranty does not cover damage to equipment arising from alteration, abuse or use of product for other than its intended purpose.
> 
> https://www.beekeepers.com/about_us



I'll bet that Mann Lake didn't agree to do that! :lpf:


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

The Mann Lake reference confuses me. Is beekeepers.com part of Mann Lake in any way? Not sure if I'm even going to get what I ordered. I hadn't read that part about changing the prices.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

If you used one, I'd be watching that credit card closely over the next few months...

I'm quite skeptical of a store that doesn't provide any indication of a physical address.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Bdfarmer555 said:


> If you used one, I'd be watching that credit card closely over the next few months...
> 
> I'm quite skeptical of a store that doesn't provide any indication of a physical address.


Just a few minutes of investigation turns up an address (right on the site):

12333 Wedd Street
Overland Park, KS 66213-1815
Phone: (913) 681-5777

And links Jordy's Honey with Justin's Produce, together with the name Robert Hughes.

---------------------------------------------------------------

I'm a natural born skeptic, but slinging mud when the answer is right there isn't cool.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Robert Hughes? Where have I heard that name before? Of course there are a lot of Robert Hughes.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

why buy that stuff, it's made way to strong for bees the concentration used is what's used for cows, sheep, and pigs.
go ahead and overdose and kill your bees, this stuff was banned from bee use years ago in the strenght it come in.
I would never take a chance on that crap.

Apivar is the exact same thing but made for bees in the correct concentration.


----------



## dlbrightjr (Dec 8, 2015)

They are listed as an authorized dealer on Mann Lakes website.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> Just a few minutes of investigation turns up an address (right on the site):
> 
> 12333 Wedd Street
> Overland Park, KS 66213-1815
> ...


That address is just a few miles north of me. I have to go into town today so I will do a drive by and report back this afternoon.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Nabber85, and others

I would be grateful for a drive by. I did see the address and phone number but getting information on Beesource from experienced beekeepers is what I thought would give me the best answer.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Saltybee said:


> Robert Hughes? Where have I heard that name before? Of course there are a lot of Robert Hughes.


He's mentioned in an article from July 2010:

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...eeping-Find-out-what-all-the-buzzs-about.html



DavidZ said:


> why buy that stuff, it's made way to strong for bees the concentration used is what's used for cows, sheep, and pigs.
> go ahead and overdose and kill your bees, this stuff was banned from bee use years ago in the strenght it come in.
> I would never take a chance on that crap.


What in the heck are you talking about?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Why wouldn't you just buy from Mann Lake. It looks like all their stuff is just re-sale Mann Lake stuff for the most part. 
Best case, you pay extra for what you could have for the same stuff from Mann Lake. And isn't the ML 11% off still going on today?


----------



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

DavidZ said:


> why buy that stuff, it's made way to strong for bees the concentration used is what's used for cows, sheep, and pigs.
> go ahead and overdose and kill your bees, this stuff was banned from bee use years ago in the strenght it come in.
> I would never take a chance on that crap.
> 
> Apivar is the exact same thing but made for bees in the correct concentration.


Are you talking about Apiguard? I have used it with no issues as had Randy Oliver among others. Follow directions and suggestions on Randy's website.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> ... that sells Apiguard and Apistan strips ...


DavidZ said:


> why buy that stuff, it's made way to strong for bees the concentration used is what's used for cows, sheep, and pigs.
> 
> Apivar is the exact same thing but made for bees in the correct concentration.


You appear to have mixed up your meds!  

Its *Taktic* that is an amitraz based pesticide that was used for large animals like cattle. And Apivar is an amitraz based product that is labeled and registered for varroa control in beehives.

AFAIK Taktic is no longer for sale in the USA for _any_ use. But the original question that you responded to was asking about "Apiguard and Apistan".


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I stopped by and talked to Robert today. When I drove up the, garage was open and a lady was in there purchasing equipment. The garage was packed full of bee equipment; mostly wooden ware, but all kinds of other stuff. He said that he had a warehouse with 10x as much stuff in another part of town. The lady was obviously a newbee with a lot of questions and he answered her questions. He said that he taught classes at the nearby community college. He really knew his stuff and talked very well (you could tell he was a teacher). I didn't really need any new equipment, but he mentioned queens that he would be getting starting March 15th. I usually don't buy queens, but the price was right for a local pickup ($32) so I told him that I would call later this spring and pick a couple up. No reservation or deposit required; just call him on a Monday or Tuesday and I could run over and pick them up. He also mentioned that he will have package bees too. The prices were in order with Mann Lake; assembled and painted medium supers with frames were $60. So depending on sales that Mann Lake is running, his prices may or may not be better. Since I am local to the area, so I wouldn't hesitate to get equipment from him. I always wanted a place in town were I could purchase equipment.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

A specialty shop like that offers far more than just a place to buy things. Let me relate it to the local bow pro shop. I bought my first bow online and did what i thought was right for a couple weeks, then went to the local bow shop, which offered things for sale at a cost more than i could get online. Spending a half hour with the proprietor taught me more than I could have learned online in hours. He tuned my bow for a few bucks, and spent time showing me proper stance and holding and releasing techniques. 

Having a place like that nearby is pretty cool. Glad you stopped by and reported back Nabber.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

My apologies for being somewhat blind as a bat...I clicked on the link in post #2, which is the "about us" tab of the website where most people provide their location. Nothing. I then did actually hit the "home" tab, and looked across the top (right above the address), and across the bottom. I actually repeated this search before posting, missing the address both times. 

As for mud slinging, that was not the intent, nor called for and it would not be "cool". 

I was suspicious, yes, and in that situation today, you'd better watch where that number is given. Glad to see it is a legit business.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Bdfarmer555 said:


> Glad to see it is a legit business.


Me too. I'll see what comes through the mail.


----------

